
IM2CAD – Reconstruct a scene that is as similar as possible to a photograph - EvgeniyZh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1608.05137
======
tedmiston
Besides being a technological improvement this paper is really well written
and readable.

[https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.05137v1.pdf](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1608.05137v1.pdf)

------
harperlee
Wow.

(I don't have any idea of what I'm talking about but) it occurs to me that if
a robot does this for the frames of its video input with a regular camera,
then on static environments the output of SLAM would be great.

Also, just predict what you will see after you move from the CAD scene, move,
compare the actual new image with the predicted one, and dedicate most
computing resources to what differs the most - now you have a robot with
attention to unrecognized objects!

------
dest
I wonder how it could be used to efficiently generate maps for Counter-Strike
(and other similar games) ;) Like pictures of high school...

~~~
haddr
This! I rememebr back in 00' we were always talking with friends about
creating such map (school, neighbourhood, etc.) because it seemed funny to
play on such map. Unfortunately nobody was skilled enough to make such map...

~~~
malux85
I did this when I was young! Except I did it for Quake 1.

I had great fun re-constructing various parts of my high school. I learnt
about the importance of scale, how to make levels "interesting" by making some
desks fall over, and had great fun reconstructing the swimming pool, gym, and
metalworking facilities.

When I showed people they were always concerned because there was a gun on the
screen and I was walking around my high school. I lacked the ability to get
rid of the gun, so I had to explain it every time. Some of the more stupid
teachers couldn't get past the gun and see it for what it was (a student
interested in programming - not a cry for help) but I ended up just not
telling them anything and taking it to people with brains.

Later on I started re-constructing the Titanic from the original schematics,
though I never got very far with this, because my machine only had 64MB of
ram, and I used it up pretty quickly making complicated geometry.

Good fun.

------
dansky
The development hopefully goes further to replace moving objects: humans, cars
etc. for rebuilding 3D scenes from video for VR.

